# Popping corks and other uses...



## ZNicholson82 (May 29, 2013)

Heard a lot about these popping corks for trout. Can't wait to try em in two weeks. Just wondered what other species are they effective on besides trout/red drum? What setups/baits?I would think that there are ways for blues and Spanish to hit those as well. Any ideas?


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

ZNicholson82 said:


> Heard a lot about these popping corks for trout. Can't wait to try em in two weeks. Just wondered what other species are they effective on besides trout/red drum? What setups/baits?I would think that there are ways for blues and Spanish to hit those as well. Any ideas?


We use them with live shrimp off a pier in TX in the lights at night. When the trout are in there it is nonstop hookups. You can hear them and see them popping shrimp against the surface. Your popping cork makes the same sound and splash and brings the trout over to investigate the tasty shrimp you have for him. I have never had any luck with any other kind of fish. I have had to retie the cork because the trout were wearing through the 80# mono.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Interested in this thread as well. Perhaps this should be moved to the general section for more attention. I just want to hear all the setups that are working for people, AND if it works for slot reds. Because that's one of my goals this summer.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

I commercially hook-and-line fished for Speckled Trout.

One of the deadliest BIG! Trout techniques is a live Pinfish with it's tail clipped, under a so-called 'popping' cork. I call it a ' gurgling ' cork because you can overdo the popping thing. Just slowly pull it under which emulates the sound of a big old sow trout sucking a bait under.

I have other techniques using a float which I'll post later. C2


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I've used a popping cork with a 1/8 jig and gulp swimming mullet just to mess around. Worked well on specks here on the Elizabeth River (VA).


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

In the early days of plastics, we used what was called a Stningray Grub under a popping cork.

Almost anything suspended under a 'popping' cork will work.

I have also used a popping cork with a live fiddler catfish for Cobia in the surf with success. C2


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

I know popping corks were used for years in the gulf coast states before they started to see much use in NC. They must be effective since they are used so much. But the time or two I tried I didn't have any success. Is there any issue with missed hookups when fish hit a jig suspended under a cork? Typically when fishing a jig or grub or other soft plastic, I don't want a whole lot of lag time between feeling the "take" and setting the hook. I try to keep slack out of my line. Is there an issue with fish spitting out the jig under the popping cork before you could set the hook?


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Orig post mentioned blues and spanish. At times I use a small float about 3 ft up from a mirrolure when I'm fishing shallow rocky bottom to keep from loosing mirrolures. Have had blues hit the float and this can be bad. Lose everything. The newer MR17 and 19 are shallow running but for me do not work good in current. best - glenn


----------



## ZNicholson82 (May 29, 2013)

There's a lot of videos online on this. Most people from the research I've gathered, pop the cork every 7-10 seconds. Some videos I've seen it popped a lot more than that. A lot too (again from research as I'm no expert and it is my post lol) depends on leader. Smaller leader for shallower water. Like 18" for 4-6ft I think. 10ft or more you want about arms length. You can keep the bait down with a split shot in the center of leader. Again haven't tested any of these methods yet. I know usually they tear up specks and reds.


----------



## ZNicholson82 (May 29, 2013)

The big reason I posted about other uses was on the box, it had that you could rig hard baits for nackerel, cobia, tarpon etc. I just wondered setups for mackerel. And I'd think whatever a Mack would blues would hit as well. Just looking for more and different and fun ways to catch fish.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

When fishing with a lure/bait under a float of any kind, size matters! Bite detection is a factor, but it has to be 'hefty' enough to keep the bait/float at a proper depth.

When a fish hits, it will move the float. This can be gentle movement to something more violent!

My rule, FWIW, is that when the float acts differently for whatever reason, , is to 'shoot first, then ask questions' C2


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

I mean if a far cast is needed, which in my situations it is usually the case, a popping cork simply isn't going to help. Now if spanish and blues are feeding under a pier or bridge, it could be effective. There are days where me hitting 75+ yards on a got-cha plug on a pier will score with spanish and jigging under the pilings is useless.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

bluefish1928 said:


> I mean if a far cast is needed, which in my situations it is usually the case, a popping cork simply isn't going to help. Now if spanish and blues are feeding under a pier or bridge, it could be effective. There are days where me hitting 75+ yards on a got-cha plug on a pier will score with spanish and jigging under the pilings is useless.


In that case, use a sliding cork. The cork is close to the leader when casting. After the float hits the water, the cork will slide back up the line to a 'stopper' knot set at the desired depth. C2


----------



## ZNicholson82 (May 29, 2013)

Good info guys. Thanks again


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I've used them to catch flounder in the New River inlet, lots of different runs (currents) swirling in and out some making a complete circle where food will flow to a lazy old flounder waiting for a easy meal. The float will follow the current, I use a live finger mullet with a 2-3' drop under the float, I don't use the popping technique, just let it swirl around, but as my old fishing buddy told me, use a large split shot down near your hook as the mullet wants to swim up, and you want it to stay down so the flounder see it quicker. I caught 4 flounder on the same finger mullet ( which was destroyed by fish #4) as soon as I put that split shot on, try it you'll like it!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I've fished a grub under a popping cork many times and catch trout and puppy drum in the sound


----------



## ZNicholson82 (May 29, 2013)

Am I right on leaders though? 18"-24" in around 4-10ft of water. More than that use around arms length or 36"? Fluro leader?


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

depends on what your after but thats to short of a leader really, try a slip bobber over 3 feet of water


----------



## ZNicholson82 (May 29, 2013)

What size leaders should I use then? I was just kinda going by things it said on box


----------



## ZNicholson82 (May 29, 2013)

Oh and what lb? Fluro I'm guessing?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

I use the sliding float right on the line and adjust the depth with a bobber stop or slip knot.

If casting distance presents a problem, you can use a weighted float. This has the weight molded right into the cork. C2


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

They work on Bluefish,Black Drum and Striped Bass as well as Redfish and Speckled Trout.I like to cast net some Glass Minnows,Finger Mullet,2"Spot,and Peanut Bunker and put them on a 3/0 Circle Hook below the Popping Cork.Peeler Crab under a Popping cork works real good on Red Drum and Black Drum.I was using them on the Eastern Shore of VA with some Gulp Bait and was catching Specked trout and Stripers left and right some years ago.


----------



## NCGUY (May 14, 2010)

How do you get the cork to pop on a pier? This is probably a stupid question but if you are on top of the pier and you cast down how to you get the horizontal pull that makes the cork pop. I have used it on boats and always wanted to use it on a pier because of the permanent structure. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## ZNicholson82 (May 29, 2013)

That's a good question nc guy. I would think you could still give it a pop from the pier. May have to jig down like with a gotcha to get it to pop. I've never seen anyone try it from pier and would be curious for tactics on it as well


----------

